# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите новичку с обменом данными

## iOptimist

Доброго времени суток!

Для обмена данными я использую Конвертацию 2.1.5.1
Я создал новую конвертацию, в ней создал правила конвертации и выгрузки для платежных документов и для связанных с ними документов, справочников, перечислений и т.д.
Из базы БухгалтерияПроф выгрузил данные и загрузил их в БухгалтерияКорп, но при этом загрузились данные только из справочников и НИ ОДНОГО документа, хотя судя по служебным сообщениям все объекты загружены.

В чем может быть причина?

P.S. Подскажите, что можно почитать на тему обмена документами через КД, а то я совсем новичек((

----------


## Amisoft

Фигня в том, что по КД всего один учебник. И там не все вопросы рассматриваются. Методом проб и ошибок. 
У меня было подобное. В одной конфигурации номера были 8-ми значные, в другой 6-ти. При переносе переносились только сотые документы. Дня два понять не мог. Попробуй посмотреть, совпадают ли свойства объектов в своем документе и в той и той конфе.

----------


## iOptimist

Спасибо, я посмотрю номера.

----------


## L666

Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможо ли перенести данные из 1с бух 8 проф в 1с бух 8 баз? Как это сделать, очень нужно. Перебить всю базу не реально. =(

----------


## Amisoft

С помощью "Конвертации данных". Это такая конфигурация. Она есть на каждом диске ИТС. В вашем случае, выгрузку нужно делать с отбором по организации.

----------


## L666

> С помощью "Конвертации данных". Это такая конфигурация. Она есть на каждом диске ИТС. В вашем случае, выгрузку нужно делать с отбором по организации.


В Проф-базе у меня одна организация. Подскажите пожалуйста точное название файла конвертации и в какой папке на ИТС она лежит. На ИТС трудно что либо найти, тем более когда не знаешь как это выглядит =(

----------


## Amisoft

Conversion папка называется, там установка шаблона конфигурации.

----------

L666 (07.11.2012)

----------


## L666

> Conversion папка называется, там установка шаблона конфигурации.


Нашла. Спасибо! Можно в кратце, как это работает. У меня есть база проф (с 1-й фирмой) которую нужно перекинуть в чистую базовую базу. Что мне с начало нужно сделать?

----------


## Amisoft

> Можно в кратце, как это работает.


В кратце: читайте помощник по настройке обмена (его можно в программе запустить).
1. Загружаете данные про конфигурации (и первую и вторую)
2. Настраиваете правила обмена, где указываете конфигурацию - источник и конфигурацию - приемник.
3. Производите обмен.
Всё это делается с помощью внешних обработок, которые есть в папочке где вы устанавливали шаблон.

----------

